# Wagner Iron Works trip loader



## mandrews (May 13, 2004)

I have a Model W1FF Wagner Iron Works trip loader and I'm wondering if anyone has a manual or diagram of the loader. I think there are a couple of bracing pieces that are missing and need to know what they look like--if they were there! Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark,

I am not sure this is much to go on but it is about all I could find. 

Information Regarding Wagner Loaders


----------



## mandrews (May 13, 2004)

You are unbelievable!!!! How did you find it?? I looked all over on the internet-nothing! You get it in a couple hours! Wow, I'm impressed--I owe you! I think I see the part I'm missing. Now to see if I can get one made. Thanks a million! Mark.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad it helped you out Mark. Thank Google. I just happen to luck out.


----------



## goffy (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a ford 601 tractor with a wagner iron works loader on it. the crankshaft pulley that is a tin single groove pulley that i can't find and i need to know if the front pump shat is splined or is it threaded so i can remove it.


----------



## ToddErickson (Aug 18, 2014)

Never asked a question online before. Not sure if the reply book will get me an answer. So, hear we go. Friend want to scrape a trip bucket made by Wagner Iron works, the serial number only says 9, there are no numbers stamped into the model # box. Is this the 9th bucket made by them? Is there any antique value? Or should he just scrape it?


----------

